# When lightning strikes check out the.......



## trotter13 (Dec 2, 2012)

Plug on your router ! I thought my router was fried, so I bought another one.
Just for the hell of it I switched out the plug and the old router comes back to life!
Wow, $100.00 saved.......SO Check the plug!


----------

